# 20" all-rounder mtb tyre



## User (10 Mar 2013)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2013)

Would you consider a touring tyre? As I may have mentioned once or twice  I like these which are available in 20". I find mine decent all rounders for road and trails like this:


----------



## BigSteev (17 Mar 2013)

20"? Have a look thought some BMX tyres.


----------

